# Be very careful when wildcamping in Carraroe, Co Galway.



## philbre

I wildcamped, as I always do, about 2 miles outside the village at a most scenic spot about 5 weeks ago. We were towing a motorbike trailer with 2 large touring bikes, parked next to the trailer.

To a casual onlooker, there must have been at least 2 men camping there, & perhaps 4 people, it would have been imposssible for anyone to know exactly.

We walked to the pub, 2miles away in the village, had 2 pints & walked back to the camper & went to bed.

Half an hour later, I heard the engine of a car & some voices outside that were way too close 4 comfort so I dressed myself as my friend slept soundly!

I suddenly heard a tearing noise, the camper was being attacked...

I woke my pal, grabbed a knife, turned on the outer light & was out the door in a flash

The cowardly bastards wisely ran

Retrospectively, I should not have parked there, it was dark & rural.
I am always so very careful & park in well lit areas in small villages.
Nor should I have dashed out there as I didn't know how many of them were actually out there. Had I driven away, I would've gotten their number plate etc. As for the knife, that was silly but we were trapped & do you simply wait 4 them to break & enter, I don't think so

We called the guards, they told us another family, with kids had been attacked there only a few weeks previously but the guards caught the attackers. 5 weeks later, I have heard nothing from the guards.

They did hundreds of euro of damage in seconds, its lucky for me in some ways that I was actually there otherwise its likely it would've been much more costly

It hasnt stopped me wildcamping but it has reminded me that 4 once, I let my guard down & chose unwisely


----------



## Broom

Hi

If it's happening in Ireland there is no hope for us anywhere.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jezport

What was the tearing noise?


----------



## philbre

*HAD i caught them..........................*



Jezport said:


> What was the tearing noise?


they decided to start by pulling off one of the panels or fairings which was covering the underfloor storage area

I suspect it ws a randomly chosen starting point

I presume they felt nobody was inside so it was possibly just as good a place to start as any!


----------



## CaGreg

So sorry to hear that Phil. In such a scenic and peaceful place you wouldn't expect it. 
I was only thinking the other day that we hadn't been to Connemara for some time and that it was time to go back. Your warning has been noted. Thanks for posting it. 
I'm sure the locals there would be very disappointed that their area is getting a bad name.

Ca


----------



## Nickmimi

I have been back from Ireland two weeks now and wild camped ever night, however one night before it got dark a local pulled up in a car noticed that I was English and politely told me "you are not welcome in my country"

We moved camping spots that night, but it will not stop me Wild camping in Ireland.

Nick & Mimi


----------



## robrace

*Dublin*

We parked our Motorhome again'st the river wall in the centre of Dublin on a sunny summer evening and went for meal.Came back to find it had been broken into and ransacked.Local Guarda had caught the culprit befor we got back.The Guarda told us that Dublin has one of the highest crime rates in Europe.Wish I had known that before we parked there!!


----------



## CaGreg

Sorry to hear that you were broken into in Dublin, though I am not terribly surprised. I think the prevailing wisdom would be to avoid parking a motorhome on the street. Better to go outside the city even into one of the surrounding counties and travel in on public transport. Hope it hasn't put you off. 

Ca


----------



## erneboy

Phil, sorry to read your story, sadly it could happen anywhere. 

The anti-English sentiment expressed by a local man in rural Ireland could also happen anywhere. I am saddened to hear that fellow country men would say and do such things but I would offer reassurance that these instances are very rare in rural areas in my experience. 

Having said that, cities in Ireland can be as bad as cities anywhere, take care. Bad behavior is quite widespread in Irish towns and Cities (North and South), rural villages are much safer but try to stay where you are in sight of some houses or a pub, Alan.


----------



## Nora+Neil

philbre 
I'm sorry what happen to you in Carraroe. 
I live not to far away nearer the Corrib. 
Never wildcamped in Carraroe but also never heard of any trouble there. 
Did you report it.

Nickmimi
Can I apologise for the man who said "you are not welcome in my country"
I would love to know what part of the country it was. 
Cork/Kerry area wanted to ban Campervan last year.

We spend a month in the Cork/ Kerry region in the summer and had no problem Wildcamping.


----------



## philbre

*i reported it but...*



Nora+Neil said:


> philbre
> I'm sorry what happen to you in Carraroe.
> I live not to far away nearer the Corrib.
> Never wildcamped in Carraroe but also never heard of any trouble there.
> Did you report it.
> 
> Nickmimi
> Can I apologise for the man who said "you are not welcome in my country"
> I would love to know what part of the country it was.
> Cork/Kerry area wanted to ban Campervan last year.
> 
> We spend a month in the Cork/ Kerry region in the summer and had no problem Wildcamping.


yes, the guards were called to the scene but they never even bothered getting out of the squad car, nor have they made contact since....


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Nickmimi said:


> I have been back from Ireland two weeks now and wild camped ever night, however one night before it got dark a local pulled up in a car noticed that I was English and politely told me "you are not welcome in my country"
> 
> Nick & Mimi


We were in the West last year in Mayo, Galway and Clare and were in a couple of bars where the posters, collection boxes etc showed very clear and *very *strong Republican sympathies. We were made very welcome and met no hostility - I wonder if you just struck very unlucky?


----------



## Mick757

We holidayed in Conemarra maybe four years ago, and was made very welcome by the locals. We have also spent many happy hours with reletives in and around the Dublin area, and not found a jot of anti-English sentiment. I do know that even the locals in Ireland are having a lot of problem with EU immigrants. Maybe these people are behind some of the thefts?


----------



## philbre

*local thugs..........*



Mick757 said:


> We holidayed in Conemarra maybe four years ago, and was made very welcome by the locals. We have also spent many happy hours with reletives in and around the Dublin area, and not found a jot of anti-English sentiment. I do know that even the locals in Ireland are having a lot of problem with EU immigrants. Maybe these people are behind some of the thefts?


the guys who attacked the camper with kids 5 weeks before mine was attacked at the same spot were local thugs,


----------



## IrishHomer

Nickmimi said:


> ...however one night before it got dark a local pulled up in a car noticed that I was English and politely told me "you are not welcome in my couuntry.


What an ignorant and outdated moron he was!! Sorry about that and I hope you did not meet that attitude anywhere else. Ironically, here in donegal and around the border, UK regs are as common as local so you can't tell where someone's really from. Therefore, less likely to get hassle.

All are welcome so come you all! I will add my two cents to another thread in this forum and make a spot on my drive available to any MHF members visiting Donegal.

IH :wave: to Mavis


----------



## endod

Those that wild camp in Ireland are not welcome to do so. Our small rural village has become a large unofficial camp grounds where campers feel comfortable to leave their bags of rubbish, empty their toilets on the road, empty their kitchen waste water on the road and block the scenic views so that no-one else can see them. We are sick of the abuse and appalled by the lack of respect by Irish and foreign visitors. How would you feel if 17 campervans parked on your doorstep regularly during the summer (August 2009)? Or pulled across the front of your house within 10 feet of the windows/door blocking all the natural light. Or where a van full of drunk people take turns to urinate outside your door all night long? It is stomach turning. Not to be rude but campervans are quite ugly to look at and not what we have asked to see everyday when we wake up in the morning and draw the curtains. I would urge people to think of others before imposing on communities. It is very upsetting to those that live there. I have an 81 year old neighbour and we cannot even mention the word campervan to him as he gets very upset. It is from years of being told to [email protected]@@ off by campers when he has asked them not to park directly in front of his house.


----------



## bobbylob

Note that you only joined yesterday, Endod - what made you join the forum? Just to reply on this matter - if so, where did you find out it was being discussed? I ask out of interest only.

I can only imagine the problems caused by being in a beautiful area being 'blighted' by irresponsible wild campers, you only have to visit some of our UK campsites to realise that amount of yobbish behaviour that you can encounter, from time to time.

Can the Garda or local council not do something to help the situation - it sounds more like a fully blown campsite with 17 vehicles at a time?

I certainly hope you can resolve this situation to your satisfaction, because, if it were me, I'd be livid too.  

However, I'm sure that all other MH'ers on MHF would agree that we're a much more sociable lot and would never resort to that type of behaviour - It's just rude and irresponsible and, as always, the minority spoil it for the majority.


----------



## Nora+Neil

I have just come back after a week away in the MH. 

For 5 nights we wildcamped with another couple. Would never be one of 17. (Are you sure they were Motorhomers.) We would never throw our rubbish or toilet on the road. We would always pick our spot with care and ask neighbours if it was Ok and tell them how long we were staying.

Here in Ireland we have very few good Campsites that we would like to stay in. But every 3 days we do to empty toilets and water. Rubbish we bring home. 

We stayed in a lovely village in Sligo and have seen loads of Cars come with a picnic and threw the leftovers, over the cliffs to be washed out to sea. 

Please don't tar everyone with the same brush.

endod: Can you name the place please.


----------



## erneboy

Northern Ireland being home for us we spend a lot of time in the South.

I have never seen any more that two or three wild camping in one place and the vast majority of the time we are on our own. We would never leave a mess and if I saw someone doing so I would take their details and report them, then I would photograph the mess and clean it up to protect our reputation. I have often lifted litter and take it home from areas where I have been staying just so that we cannot be blamed for something we didn't do. I feel tidying up is a small thing to do and don't mind doing it.

The post above raises some suspicions in my mind. It does not sound like genuine motorhomers to me. I say that as a very experienced wild camper, Alan.


----------



## bognormike

Mods Note

We've had a report about endod's post, not necessarily because it is in any way against forum rules, but because of the tone. Endod joined today, and his / her first post was this one. He/she is obviously not a motorhomer! 
A very sweeping generalisation about Ireland, please take it with a pinch of salt.....


----------



## havingfun

*be careful when wildcamping in ireland*

hi,

just want to say how sorry i am for the bad experience,so,because we do between 6 and 8 weeks for the last 3 years,and wild camp every night and love it,waking up on some abandoned harbour with nothing but sea and sky,beautiful.....

bernard used to go over fishing when he was an apprentice,and always wanted to go back,so it was our first trip in the motorhome, i did not know what to expect,so took loads of campsite books etc, and the first night pulled up and asked directions and was told park here,and if you need anything just ask,and that was by somebodys house....and that has been the tone of every visit,we get people bringing us eggs,potatoes,etc, offered sandwiches etc in pubs,wonderful generous nation,

but......we always stand for the national athaum,we are always polite,always ask if it is alright to stay the night,we behave as we would expect others to behave.

i cry every time we start heading back to the ferry,it is such a peaceful time.

mags


----------



## CurlyBoy

endod said:


> Those that wild camp in Ireland are not welcome to do so. Our small rural village has become a large unofficial camp grounds where campers feel comfortable to leave their bags of rubbish, empty their toilets on the road, empty their kitchen waste water on the road and block the scenic views so that no-one else can see them. We are sick of the abuse and appalled by the lack of respect by Irish and foreign visitors. How would you feel if 17 campervans parked on your doorstep regularly during the summer (August 2009)? Or pulled across the front of your house within 10 feet of the windows/door blocking all the natural light. Or where a van full of drunk people take turns to urinate outside your door all night long? It is stomach turning. Not to be rude but campervans are quite ugly to look at and not what we have asked to see everyday when we wake up in the morning and draw the curtains. I would urge people to think of others before imposing on communities. It is very upsetting to those that live there. I have an 81 year old neighbour and we cannot even mention the word campervan to him as he gets very upset. It is from years of being told to [email protected]@@ off by campers when he has asked them not to park directly in front of his house.


   obviously it takes all types, and often it is the wrong type that are associated with a particular activity. We often wild camp, particularly in Scotland, BUT if there is a house within sight I always approach the residents and enquire as to whether they object to my stopping overnight. Only been asked to move on once in almost 40 years of MH'ing, and that was an English "lady"who had recently moved to Scotland!

curlyboy


----------



## ardgour

CurlyBoy said:


> endod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that wild camp in Ireland are not welcome to do so. Our small rural village has become a large unofficial camp grounds where campers feel comfortable to leave their bags of rubbish, empty their toilets on the road, empty their kitchen waste water on the road and block the scenic views so that no-one else can see them. We are sick of the abuse and appalled by the lack of respect by Irish and foreign visitors. How would you feel if 17 campervans parked on your doorstep regularly during the summer (August 2009)? Or pulled across the front of your house within 10 feet of the windows/door blocking all the natural light. Or where a van full of drunk people take turns to urinate outside your door all night long? It is stomach turning. Not to be rude but campervans are quite ugly to look at and not what we have asked to see everyday when we wake up in the morning and draw the curtains. I would urge people to think of others before imposing on communities. It is very upsetting to those that live there. I have an 81 year old neighbour and we cannot even mention the word campervan to him as he gets very upset. It is from years of being told to [email protected]@@ off by campers when he has asked them not to park directly in front of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> obviously it takes all types, and often it is the wrong type that are associated with a particular activity. We often wild camp, particularly in Scotland, BUT if there is a house within sight I always approach the residents and enquire as to whether they object to my stopping overnight. Only been asked to move on once in almost 40 years of MH'ing, and that was an English "lady"who had recently moved to Scotland!
> 
> curlyboy
Click to expand...

Yep - the only hassle we have had in remote parts of Scotland was from a very plummy sounding english woman who was quite aggressive when we had just pulled of the road to check a map.

A group of 17 descending on a village sounds more like a 'traveller' camp. If the OP is not a MH owner perhaps they don't realise the difference


----------



## Bubblehead

For many years Ive wanted to visit Ireland, however after reading this and previous posts I'm having doubts. Whilst I think the fact that the Irish members of MHF are fantastic in offering their own facilities to visitors, I have my doubts about the general reception and security

I find this quite disappointing.

Andy


----------



## erneboy

Andy, do you imagine incidents like this never take place in England? 

In fact if you want to rule out going to places where these things happen you had better build yourself a one man fortress, Alan.


----------



## Bubblehead

erneboy said:


> Andy, do you imagine incidents like this never take place in England?
> 
> In fact if you want to rule out going to places where these things happen you had better build yourself a one man fortress, Alan.


Alan

I can understand where your coming from, but there is a lack of good reports on visiting Ireland. I'm not being naive, I'd love to visit, but it seems that the few are spoiling it for the many.

I dont doubt that some people have problems when visiting England, but they dont seem to raised so much.

We have recently be through 6 European countries and never had anyone saying we weren't welcome. I know its just 1 individual but it kinda sticks

Andy


----------



## chasper

We just got back from 3 weeks in Ireland both north and south, apart from one night in Donegal where we stayed on Leos Tavern car park (the home of Clannad and Enya) to we stayed on campsites for convenience really. We had not one reason to feel insecure or threatened. Chasper.


----------



## LPDrifter

Nickmimi said:


> I have been back from Ireland two weeks now and wild camped ever night, however one night before it got dark a local pulled up in a car noticed that I was English and politely told me "you are not welcome in my country"
> 
> We moved camping spots that night, but it will not stop me Wild camping in Ireland.
> 
> Nick & Mimi


Hi Nick & Mimi

I am sorry to hear that you were subjected to that comment. Whilst 
you may find the occasional idiot who would say such a stupid thing, the fact
is that English people are very welcome in Ireland. There is no
evidence to suggest that English people are singled out for 
special adverse treatment. 99.99% of Irish people would welcome
you and indeed all nationalities who choose to holiday in Ireland.

In relation to attacks generally.....

on motor homes while wild camping ... Yes, sadly there are occasional reports of interference with motor homes 
at night. I think the incidence of such attacks is relatively rare but it 
does behove you to choose wisely when wild camping.

Also (like CaGreg) I would not park and leave my motorhome in many parts of
Dubin. It is just too attractive to local petty criminals who think
they might be able to steal a laptop, a camera or some other
item that they could sell and make a few Euro on a quick sale. Even
if there is nothing much of value left in your MH the damage they
cause by breaking a door or window will cost several €100's to repair.

Like all countries we have our fair share of yobs, thugs, crackheads
petty criminals, druggies, vandals etc. That being said - and this is my key point - 
I still think you are fairly safe travelling in Ireland and wild camping
and probably safer than in many countries.

Just take precautions when choosing where you park your 
MH during the day if you are leaving it, or when choosing a location to wild camp.

Safe travelling


----------



## roamingsue

Enrod I think you spoke from the heart and I can empathise. I find the term wild camping peculiar in the context of motorhomes BUT there is a problem and there will be a backlash at some point.

If you draw up in a small camper in late evening discreetly, make no disturbance and slip away in the early hours carrying all your rubbish and not blocking every car parking space in sight then I cannot see the problem. If every scenic spot is blocked by a motorvan camping that is really unreasonable and I can understand people being vexed. Particulary if people hog the space for a couple days!

But if you draw up in a huge beast in a scenic spot blocking views and stay all day... or leave litter.... or block spaces for normal everyday activity there is a problem. Unfortunately some inconsiderate people do this...... That is a fact or we would not have people getting cross. 

So when people 'wildcamp' they need to be VERY considerate and cause the minimum impact and try to support the local economy by patronising the local retail outlet and cafe's etc so the community gains.


----------



## asprn

Bubblehead said:


> I can understand where your coming from, but there is a lack of good reports on visiting Ireland. I'm not being naive


I think you are. Bad reports on anything always outnumber good reports by about 100-1. To decide not to visit a country based on one person's experience, defines the word naive in my opinion. Why not start a thread & ask members to comment on their experiences whilst wildcamping in Ireland? That way, you will have the makings of some good research.

Dougie.


----------



## Bubblehead

asprn said:


> Bubblehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand where your coming from, but there is a lack of good reports on visiting Ireland. I'm not being naive
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are. Bad reports on anything always outnumber good reports by about 100-1. To decide not to visit a country based on one person's experience, defines the word naive in my opinion. Why not start a thread & ask members to comment on their experiences whilst wildcamping in Ireland? That way, you will have the makings of some good research.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Dougie

I'm not being Naive at all. This is based on many posts on MHFs and various articles in the press, not one individuals comments. I do agree with your comment however that bad reports will always outnumber the good ones.

Once you know the risks, you can plan accordingly. Would you overnight on a motorway Aire or stop in Spain if a couple of blokes in a car were pointing to the rear of your van

Andy


----------



## erneboy

We have been touring in Europe for well over a year now. We have had minor incidents three times, once in France, once in Spain and once in Germany. To me this illustrates that there are some nasty people in every country.

In France we had stopped on an Aire one Friday afternoon, in the evening three vans turned up and a deputation came across and began to berate us. When we got them calmed down enough to understand what they were saying it became clear that we had parked in the corner with the best view and they considered that to be their space every weekend. I smiled nicely at them and moved, it didn't seem worth arguing over.

In Germany I met a man who clearly did not like dogs. We have two dogs both completely under control at all times. He just didn't want them near him. He was not in the least polite, shouting and gesturing at me. The extent of my German is, "sorry, I don't speak German". That set him off again but eventually he moved. I was told later that he behaved like that with all and sundry on a regular basis.

In Spain we spent a night on an Aire with local boy racers doing handbrake turns round us. What bothered me most was that they were not even good at it and quite likely to hit the van. There were no Police in the town and as we had had some wine with dinner we just had to endure it all night.

My brother in law, also a subscriber here, had a bottle thrown at his van in Anstruther, Scotland a couple of weeks ago.

Bad behaviour is not the sole preserve of the Irish, luckily these incidents are rare, Alan.


----------



## asprn

Bubblehead said:


> I'm not being Naive at all. This is based on many posts on MHFs and various articles in the press, not one individuals comments


I'm not aware of an inordinate number of bad reports about Ireland in this respect here on MHF? If there are - and there obviously are if you've read them! - can you reference them please? It'll give a wider picture.



Bubblehead said:


> Would you overnight on a motorway Aire or stop in Spain if a couple of blokes in a car were pointing to the rear of your van


Possibly not as that's quite specific. Perhaps the question I would ask though is would I not wildcamp in a specific country after reading about some local crims trying to break into a motorhome? The answer is, no, I wouldn't change my plans because of that.

Dougie.


----------



## CaGreg

I too am sorry and disappointed to read this latest bad report about Ireland. I wish the poster had been a bit more specific, though of course he/she is perfectly entitled not to be. 

After four years of frequent wildcamping around Ireland, I have never seen anything resembling what was described. Ardmore in Waterford is the only place I have ever seen more than four or five MHs parked up, but there seemed no evidence of rubbish or water dumping, but I only stayed there once for two nights.

We too respect all our camping spots, and have never had a problem. I wish we could know about the location of the problem area, so that we don't inadvertently add to the difficulties, and to avoid problems for ourselves. It is important for this information to be shared. 

Please don't be put off coming to Ireland, there are so many great places to stay, and I for one will reply to any PM looking for my information. I like nothng more than to think of other MHs enjoying what we love about this place. 

Take care
Do visit.

Ca


----------

